# Reading :)



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

I want to start reading a lot more again. I have so many books on my kindle, but I procrastinate way too much and they go unread. I have some ADD but that's not an excuse. Does anyone else actually enjoy reading, but always put it off?


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm kinda like you , but funny thing is i'm trying to quit reading and get into video games


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Barentin said:


> I'm kinda like you , but funny thing is i'm trying to quit reading and get into video games


lmao . I use to play them a lot, now I rarely do and want to read!


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Cmasch said:


> lmao . I use to play them a lot, now I rarely do and want to read!


What do you want to read ?


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Barentin said:


> What do you want to read ?


I'm a fan of history and science mostly. I love fantasy and adventure in movies and television, but for some reason I struggle to read it.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm always going to the library but for some reason I would rather just waste my time in front of my laptop instead of tending to those books. I dunno why I do this lol.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

I love reading , but I haven't had a chance to read or get hold of a good book. I feel so deprived when I dont read lol. It's amazing how a book can effect someone.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Unknown0001 said:


> I love reading , but I haven't had a chance to read or get hold of a good book. I feel so deprived when I dont read lol. It's amazing how a book can effect someone.


Agreed, It can be super relaxing. I have a bit of a focus problem, so sometimes I have to re-read things a few times lmao. I wish there were book clubs around here, as I tend to remember things more after I talk about it.


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

Have you tried audio books? Since you said you have to re-read things a few times maybe listening to a story be told rather than reading it yourself would be easier for you to focus on.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

S a m said:


> Have you tried audio books? Since you said you have to re-read things a few times maybe listening to a story be told rather than reading it yourself would be easier for you to focus on.


I like to listen to History and Science podcasts sometimes eg "Dan Carlins Hardcore History, and Neil Degrasse Tysons Star Talk". I know it's not the same but kind of close. I feel like I don't get the same benefit with audio books if I'm honest. I feel like actually reading in itself is definitely a skill that can be honed. If I keep reading over time it almost seems as if my concentration improves, and it benefits me in other areas in life. My grammar also needs improvement . The problem is my procrastination :yes


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

I used to be like that. Enjoying the concept of reading but procrastinating or starting and never finishing. I've read two books in the past month though and I think I've figured out my problem. As is the case with many things in my life, I like conciseness. Many books have a tendency to drag on. So I've been reading short books, that is, 400 pages or less. It's a perk that they tend to fit in my back pocket. I'm actually going to a discount book store tomorrow to look for something new. 

So maybe start with short books? Fahrenheit 451 is short (159 pages) and ridiculously good. You'll be twenty pages deep at a time before you know it. It's a real easy read too.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I like reading about science too. I should read more too. I also like to read (and write) poetry.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

haha....I love reading and buy books somewhat regularly from a used bookstore and Amazon, BUT I procrastinate terribly actually reading them! It can take months for me to finish a book.


----------



## Henhar (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh man, I wish I could get into reading again. I used to read so much but the internet is just so alluring these days, and difficult to leave. Being busy for most of the year doesn't help either, although I'm sure if I really worked at it I could make time to read.

I'm a big fan of historical fiction novels taking place in Roman (or post-Roman) Britain, so those of you interested in history, fiction, and even fantasy should give it a try. There's so many books set in that time period that its kind of its own genre now. 

A good place to start would be Rosemary Sutcliffe's large body of works or the Skystone series by Jack Whyte. Hadrian's Wall by William Dietrich is good as well.


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

YUP. This is one of my biggest motivation problems, because I can have a hard time focusing and gap out a lot, and also because I just never feel like doing it. Audiobooks can be a great way to consume books you can't motivate yourself to read if they're available.


----------

